# UEFA - EURO 2016 Qualifying Match Tips and Odds



## Foxtrot (Oct 9, 2014)

*This Thread was made for The Ongoing Euro 2016 Qualifying Matches Odds.*
-
-
See More on This Thread. ​


----------



## Foxtrot (Oct 9, 2014)

*Wales v Bosnia-Herzegovina – Euro 2016 Qualifying Match Odds*
Match Date: 10 October 2014 (local time)
Venue: Cardiff City Stadium, Cardiff


*Wales - *Many people often forget that Gareth Bale is Welch, not English. And so when he did not make it to the World Cup, almost every fan felt a little heartbroken. Regardless, he will remain a huge star in continental tournaments like the Euro championships.

*Bosnia-Herzegovina - *The only debutants from the last edition of the FIFA World Cup, Bosnia-Herzegovina proved that they are no minnows. The side boast of excellent talents and playing aggressively is their wheelhouse.​
*Wales     -    3.23
Bosnia-Herzegovina    -    2.18
Draw    -    3.21
*
_*Betting Tip: Wales and Bosnia-Herzegovina will share the spoils.*_​*.
.*


----------



## Foxtrot (Oct 9, 2014)

*Poland v Germany – Euro 2016 Qualifying Match Odds*
Match Date: 11 October 2014 (local time)
Venue: Stadion Narodowy, Warsaw
*
Poland - *Earning seven goals and all three points against newcomer Gibraltar, Poland kicked off their campaign as the most impressive result of the tournament. However, the victory was quite predictable as their opponents are relatively inexperienced and are debutants to the competition.

*Germany - *The new World Cup champions are continuing to make their international presence known. The side kicked off their Euro 2016 qualification campaign with an impressive but hard-earned victory against Scotland. Thomas Muller scored a brace, which he delivered between the 18th and 70th minutes.

**UEFA Euro 2016 Qualifying MatchOdds – Poland v Germany*

*Poland    -  6.25
Germany  -    1.49
Draw   -   4.0

Betting Tip: Germany will earn a second straight win at the expense of Poland.*​


----------



## Foxtrot (Oct 9, 2014)

*Scotland v Georgia – Euro 2016 Qualifying Match Odds*
Match Date: 11 October 2014 (local time)
Venue: Ibrox Stadium, Glasgow
*
Scotland - *Although their defeat was quite predictable, Scotland provided a very good fight against the reigning World Cup champions Germany.

*Georgia - *“_A draw would probably have satisfied both sides, but unfortunately mistakes are not forgiven here. We delivered 99% of what we had planned, but luck turned away from us in the very last instant. We did not deserve to lose,_” remarked Temuri Ketsbaia on Georgia’s home loss to the Republic of Ireland at the opening matches of Euro 2016 Group stage qualifications.

**UEFA Euro 2016 Qualifying Match Odds – Scotland v Georgia*

*Scotland  -     1.74
Georgia   -   4.72
Draw  -   3.41*

_*Betting Tip: Scotland will dominate against Georgia.
.*_​


----------



## Foxtrot (Oct 9, 2014)

*Ireland v Gibraltar – Euro 2016 Qualifying Match Odds*
Match Date: 11 October 2014 (local time)
Venue: Aviva Stadium, Dublin

Ireland may not necessarily be a major football force within the European community but against minnows and inexperienced sides like Gibraltar, they can pull off brilliant maneuvers in just a wink of an eye.

*Republic of Ireland - *“_Aiden McGeady is one of the most talented players in our team,_” said team manager Martin O’Neill. “_He scored twice tonight and deserves to be praised. We controlled the ball over the whole game… Our team has developed during last two months and our performance has been getting better._”

*Gibraltar - *Conceding seven goals, scoring none, and losing all three points to Poland, Gibraltar suffered a massive disaster for their debut appearance in the Euro 2016 qualifications. The squad were completely out of form and produced very limited opportunities to create chances, which they all failed to convert.

_*Betting Tip:* *Ireland will bag all the marbles against Gibraltar.
.*_​


----------



## Andy987 (Jun 8, 2015)

Thanks for the tips they might be helpful to me..


----------

